# Help with Engine codes and other codes



## msalmon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

I am fairly new to fixing my own vehicle. I have a friend that worked as a mechanic and works on his own car and helps me with mine. Anyway, my 2000 passat (v6 with 120K) broke down late last night I got a "emissions workshop" code and "low oil pressure code" on the dash before the car basically stopped working because later the transmission would not shift. The car had no check engine or any lights on and was working well for the past year. 
So I towed the car to my house last night and today I borrowed a vag-com scanner and got the following codes, please help I don't know where to start and how serious these codes can be. I know I can change the oxygen sensor but have no clue where to start. Please give me some pointers as to what to try first and maybe what parts are best down by a VW mechanic or the Dealer (last option).
Below are my codes, some of them are not essential such as the A/C... etc:

Many thanks in advance for any information you can provide me. 

Martin

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Wednesday,29,September,2010,08:55:00:62173

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


Mileage: 193670km/120340miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 AN
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0050 
Coding: 07551
Shop #: WSC 09016 
VCID: 6FF0C8A407F5

6 Faults Found:
17521 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S1: Internal Resistance too High 
P1113 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17539 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S1: Internal Resistance too High 
P1131 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18056 - Powertrain Data Bus: Failure 
P1648 - 35-00 - - 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18044 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Airbag Controller 
P1636 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8D0 927 156 AS
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3132 
Coding: 00104
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 7EEEE5E0509F

2 Faults Found:
18262 - Powertrain Data Bus: Hardware Malfunction 
P1854 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ECU 
P1850 - 35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-ASR.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 AH
Component: ABS/ASR 5.3 FRONT D10 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 05314 
VCID: 64DAB788DE33

1 Fault Found:
18262 - Powertrain Data Bus: Hardware Malfunction 
P1854 - 35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 B
Component: CLIMATRONIC V 1.0.0 
Coding: 05000
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 2052FB988AAB

1 Fault Found:
00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129) 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 B
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 367E3DC0382F

2 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx2-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 920 B
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V20 
Coding: 07265
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 1D2CC26CBDD9

4 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00005
Shop #: WSC 05314 
VCID: F0F24BD89ACB

5 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 A
Component: Sitzverstellung FS 0003 
VCID: 2B481CB4F36D

1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 6Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04098
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 861E0D00884F

Part No: 1J0959801H
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J0959802J
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Part No: 1J4959811D
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Part No: 1J4959812D
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. HR0002H 

6 Faults Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00913 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Right Driver (E81) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

---------------------------------


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check fuse 14 first.

It sounds like an electircal problem, so could be the load reduction relay.


----------

